# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  راجيكم غلب زي المطر ....

## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*في العام 1963م كتب شاعر المريخ ومشجعه المعروف محمد الزبير رشيد ، رسالة الىصديقه الهلالابي أبو آمنة حامد رداً على قصيدة وردت بجريدة السودان الجديد بمناسبة فوز الهلال بهدف جكسا الشهير ليلة المولد ، بعد ثمانية إنتصارات متوالية للزعيم على الجلافيط نصه يقول :
سنة ياخي ... إطناشر شهر ..
كت وين .. أظنك في سفر ..
وعملت ما جايب خبر ..وقربت تكفر بالكفر ..
واليوم ليك حديث إتنشر ..
بيض قلبت مدفون في الحفر ..
البيض بدفنو الإندحر ..
ما بدفنو تيماً شيمتو الظفر ..
والسفلي زولكم إشتهر ..
ومشيتو العسيلات للحاج أبكر ..
جرَ السبح لامن فتر ..
لو لا مرض باكنا التقر ما كان جكساكم ظهر ..
ودي حاجة يعلمها القدر .. ربك أراد ربك أمر ..
والمرزق يلقى بيت حجر ..
بي صدفة أزعجتو البشر ما مصدقين مل منتظر ..
تقول جراد بس وإنتشر ..
لو ما وقف بينا البطر والنصر في الجيب إنحصر ..
ما كان هلال ما كان قمر ما كان فضَل فيكم نفر ..
ما تقول تيم خلاص وإنتصر .. راجيكم غلب زي المطر ..
*

----------


## المجمر مكاوى

*ابداع راجيكم غلب زى المطر ...وكمان بى رعد
تسلم يا اخى
                        	*

----------


## yassirali66

*ابداااااااااااع يامتوكل....
                        	*

----------


## ayman akoud

*            مشكــــــور يا غالي
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكرا متوكل على جلب الروائع دي
*

----------


## africanu

*كــــلام في العضــــم 

والحـــــلاوة كانت في الختــــام 

(راجيــــكم غلب زي المطــــر)

ودي صـــالحة لكــــل زمان ومكـــان ياجلافيط الســـجم والرمـــاد
*

----------


## nona

*ومشيتو العسيلات للحاج أبكر ..
جرَ السبح لامن فتر ..

دي قوية بالله من الزمان داك هم بمشو لابكر 

تسلم يارائع ومشكور
                        	*

----------


## كلام عقل

*مشكور يارائع .
*

----------


## برق الصعيد

*شكرا يا متوكل
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*فعلاً  راجيهم  غلب  زىّ  المطر لو ...........
*

----------


## fanan

*روووووووووووووووووعه 
تسلم ياغالى
                        	*

----------

